# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Red Wrigglers for American Toads and Northern Leopard Frog?

## AAron

I have heard about some problems with these but my one toad would not take baby night crawlers, but lives to eat these. Is there a problem with using these? They might be what I can get my hands on for the next few months along with Crickets. Would they be okay as a staple food rotated with calcium or vitamins? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Xavier

Red-wigglers secrete this yellow fluid, it makes them taste bad, only a few things eat them because of that

----------


## AAron

Then why does my one toad eat them? Should I not feed them to her?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cory

Im pretty sure they would be as healthy as a normal worm or nightcrawler, and the yellow stuff they secrete isn't bad for the frog it just doesn't taste good so it usually stops the frog from eating it. Most the time they eat them and once they get that bad taste they don't want to have anything to do with them or any other worm for that matter. But all in all they aren't bad for him so if your guy likes that bad taste then all the power to him, I would let him eat them.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

This has been going on for over a year that she has chosen them over the Nightcrawlers. The male toad did not eat them. He must have gotten that taste. I haven't tried with the leopard frog. I'm happy they are okay for her to eat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

So the male toad also ate the Wrigglers. The Leopard Frog gave me a very disgusted look and confused. I will have to get something else as well so they can all have something besides crickets. Guess they get more spoiled now. Wax Worms and Night Crawlers are the other options along with crickets. I will rotate Nightcrawlers and Waxworms 
Is it possible the toads are not affected by the defense of the worms? Or do I have the best toads ever that aren't picky? Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cory

I think you have 2 toads that don't really care what their food taste like as long as its food, and 1 smart leopard frog. The leopard frog was probably thinking like come on I know I eat bugs and stuff but are you kidding me, that worm is just nasty. You eat it. L.O.L

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

I agree with you, that sounds right with the look the leopard frog gave me. He looked like eww, what is this!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

